# Oscar's growing size !!



## Cherry (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi I wonder if any one can put my mind at rest, is Oscar to heavy ? He's 6 1/2 months old and seems to be growing before our eyes. I weighed him the other day and to my shock he's now 22.6 kg which is about 3 1/2 stones. The reason I'm asking is you hear so much about joint damage and hip dysplasia. I would be very grateful for any feedback as I'm new to owning a vizsla, but want to the best by my boy


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Our pup was 50 lbs at just before 6 months, so about the same size, maybe even a bit bigger. Vet said he was perfectly healthy and had no concerns about growing too fast (he's trim, just solid, I suppose). I asked because I had similar worries. FWIW, growth has slowed down a lot in the last few weeks - he has eaten a lot less so I am hoping he is reaching his plateau.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

MY BOY JUST OVER AGE 3 THE WAY I FEED AND TRAIN HIM

AND THIS WAS AFTER SOME GREAT STUFF TO SAVE HIM

RIGHT AT 67.5LBS


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't sweat it, Astro is a touch over 80lbs with not an ounce of fat. I think from memory he was well over that weight at that age. So while your pup might turn out bigger than some, he's certainly no monster.....


----------



## Cherry (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you to all that replied, it's really put my mind at rest


----------

